# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Как легче выучить английский язык (для чтения книг Шрилы Прабхупады)?

## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие вайшнавы, поделитесь, пожалуйста, как проще выучить этот английский язык :stena:  ?
(Со школы отбито всякое желание, но надо учить, чувствую. И Гуру Махарадж наставляет.)
Может, у кого-то есть особые разработки или идеи? :vanca calpa:

----------


## Милана

Я сейчас английский подзабыла,но в старших классах школы очень сильно помогло самое простое средство. Зазубрить наизусть как можно больше слов и немного предложений,ну,что бы в связке этими словами пользоваться. На самом деле,никакой репетитор не нужен. Ходила к нескольким,толку ноль. Нужно слова знать,а не к репетитору бегать. Когда слова зазубрила,тогда и эффект на лицо был.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ачьютатма прабху выучил английский, просто читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады в оригинале с англо-русским словарем.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Скачайте курс из 16 занятий Дмитрия Петорова. Есть на Ру-трекере. http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3931677

Это лучшее из того, что я видел. Все живо и понятно. А вообще по своему опыту знаю, что для изучения языка важна мотивация. Мне в детстве очень хотелось узнать, что пели мои любимые Битлы. Вот так и выучил. Если личной заинтересованности нет, то никакие методики не помогут. А вообще, учить там нечего, т.к. язык наипростейший, в отличие от русского.Но если выучите этотязык, то перед вами откроется новая вселенная возможностей, о которых вы сейчас даже не подозреваете. Я смотрю в Маяпуре, как ведут себя русские преданные без английского языка и мне стыдно за них.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, Гуру Махараджу тоже всегда стыдно за нас, неучей :sed: 

Спасибо огромное, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Будем стараться.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, дорогие вайшнавы. Мы тоже скачали вот аудио Бхагавад-Гиту, смотрим в английский вариант, слушаем, надеемся, что продвинемся :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Я смотрю в Маяпуре, как ведут себя русские преданные без английского языка и мне стыдно за них.


Как же?Расскажите чего нельзя делать?Я на будущее,вдруг чего не того откаблучу.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как же?Расскажите чего нельзя делать?Я на будущее,вдруг чего не того откаблучу.


В большей степени это касается пожилых матаджи,которые являются пережитком советских времен. Они почему-то уверены, что все вокруг должны понимать русский язык и сильно негодуют, когда их совершенно законно не понимают. Молодежь еще как-то изъясняется, если из школы или института что-то еще помнят по английски.

----------


## Антон Медведев

> Дорогие вайшнавы, поделитесь, пожалуйста, как проще выучить этот английский язык ?
> (Со школы отбито всякое желание, но надо учить, чувствую. И Гуру Махарадж наставляет.)
> Может, у кого-то есть особые разработки или идеи?


Начинающим всё-таки лучше найти репетитора. На первых порах лучше, чтобы человек вживую всё объяснял и чтобы можно было мучать его вопросами. 

Нас в институте по Headway учили + различные занятия по страноведению, переводоведению и грамматике.  Headway сейчас - это общепринятый стандарт для всех. 

Но Headway издают полностью на английском, потому что он рассчитан на то, что человек сразу будет погружаться в язык, это так называемая система "языкового погружения". 

Правда, у нас на уроках преподаватели всё равно всегда на русском делали объяснения, потому что реально многие вообще ничего не понимали, когда учитель начинал говорить только на английском. 

Многие учебники по итальянскому так строятся: везде только итальянский, никаких объяснений на русском и никакого билингвизма. 

Headway Elementary есть здесь - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3759972

В Headway 6 ступеней: Beginner (нулевой уровень), Elementary (начальный уровень), Pre-Intermediate (уровень ниже среднего), Intermediate (средний уровень), Upper-Intermediate (уровень выше среднего), Advanced (продвинутый уровень). 

Репетитор ещё нужен для того, чтобы определить Ваш уровень и понять как будет строиться программа и с какого уровня начнётся обучение. 

Уровень чтения Книг Шрилы Прабхупады - это примерно уровень *Upper Intermediate* (уровень выше среднего). По российской системе - это примерно 3ий или 4ый курс учёбы в Вузе.

Правда, у нас некоторые ещё в первых классах школы начинали с репетиторами заниматься, и те, кто были из английских спецшкол над институтской программой смеялись и говорили, что всю ВУЗовскую программу они прошли ещё в спецшколах.

Так или иначе мне очень пригодилось то знание английского которое нам дали в ВУЗе. Преподаватели у нас строгие были, нас очень много гоняли по грамматике, заставляли пересдавать зачёты, мучали прослушиванием новостей BBC (там часто очень быстро говорят с английским акцентом и ничего не понятно). 

Традиционно ещё самому очень много надо учиться: постоянно заучивать идиомы, новые слова, посещать новостные сайты типа CNN, BBC для того, чтобы не терять стилистику английской речи. 

Мне ещё помогло то, что я сам много учился. Я в 18 лет "Идиота" Достоевского на английском прочитал. Редкостный отстой, как и всё творчество Достоевского, но я оттуда очень много заумных английских слов выписывал, которые мне очень пригодились даже при ведении бизнеса.

----------


## Антон Медведев

Забыл написать, что *любой* язык очень легко раскладывается на очень простые грамматические паттерны. 

Например, всю систему времён английского языка можно очень легко свести в очень простую таблицу. 

У нас как раз в институте была учительница по переводоведению, которая заставляла нас учить очень много грамматики. Некоторые ученики из нашей группы постоянно спорили с ней по данному поводу, особенно те, кто позже собирался уезжать в Америку, потому что им действительно не нужен был грамматически усложненный английский. 

А вот тем из нас, кто больше налегал на бизнес-переговоры и деловую переписку, как раз был нужен такой усложненный, благородный английский. 

Я с годами, уже когда учил итальянский, испанский, Хинди и Санскрит, понял всю гениальность её подхода, потому что любой язык действительно можно легко разложить на грамматические конструкции, которые потом можно заучить и видеть их в текстах. 

Я когда Хинди изучал, то использовал очень много сводных таблиц, которые я делал в Excel (или любых других схожих программах типа Libre Office). 

Такие таблицы очень полезны на начальных стадиях, когда система времён, модальностей и т.п. ещё не усвоена и существует вероятность путаницы различных грамматических форм. 

*Любой язык всегда можно "скукожить" до короткой таблицы, в которой будет лишь действительно необходимое.* 

Кстати, Хинди я выучил всего за 3 месяца, занимаясь по 5-6 часов в день. 

Вот как, например, выглядит часть таблицы времён в Хинди. В учебнике Хинди тема времён объясняется на 100 страницах, а моя таблица занимает лишь 2 страницы, потому что вся лишняя информация выкинута. 

Так как Хинди я учил по английским учебникам, то названия времён повторяются. 

*Первая колонка* - пример на Хинди и глагольная форма "вживую", *вторая колонка* - название времени, *третья колонка* - перевод и *четвёртая колонка* - примечания. 



*Карточки и заучивание слов.* 

Если говорить о заучивании слов, то я рекомендую использовать либо карточки, либо специальные сайты. 

http://www.swipestudy.com/ - очень удобный сайт. Там слова очень легко разносятся в две колонки, а система уже сама делает карточки, которые легко смотреть на обычном мониторе, на Ipad, и на всяких Android-планшетах. 

Но я сейчас использую только бумажные карточки для заучивания слов (мне всё ещё есть, что доучивать в Хинди и Санскрите). Парадоксально, но древняя система с карточками оказалась очень удобной. 

Все карточки я делаю в Word. Стандартный размер карточки - 10 сантиметров (длина), 5 сантиметров (высота). 

Когда я интенсивно учился, то я учил по 60-100 слов в день (сюда также входят грамматические обороты). 

После того как карточки заучены, я их структурирую: глаголы отправляются к карточкам с глаголами, существительные - к существительным и т.п.

Для подшивки карточек я использую большие скрепки (на фотографии ниже). 

Дальше все эти карточки складываются в архив, но через некоторое время я к ним возвращаюсь и повторяю, чтобы лексика не терялась. 

Вот как выглядит часть старых карточек. 



После английского другие языки учатся намного легче, особенно это касается европейских языков. 

Английский - очень примитивный язык, но на его основании и на основании сравнений с ним легко понимать другие языки.

*Не забывайте также, что существуют:*

*а)* Google Translate, который очень хорошо переводит некоторые английские предложения - http://translate.google.ru/

Google Translate может быть полезен на ранних стадиях, когда возникает непонимание некоторых предложений. Любое предложение всегда можно скопировать и посмотреть как переведёт переводчик. 

*b)* Словарь Yandex.Lingvo, который действительно содержит всё самое необходимое - http://slovari.yandex.ru/hello/en/#lingvo/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо огромное, прабху!!!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Единственное зачем я обратился к учителю английского языка - *это транскрипция*. Там всего около 45 знаков.
Записал на диктофон. И очень старательно всё выучил.
Проблема в том, что английские слова часто читаются(произносятся) не по буквам как пишутся в словаре.
А транскрипция произносится также как пишется.

Таким образом, найдя любое слово в словаре и прочитав транскрипцию, можно произнести слово без акцента и без помощи третьего лица.

Далее взял любимый стих и комментарий из Бхагавад-гиты и начал просто читать или смотреть механически, может даже не понимая слов, они все равно запоминаются и становятся знакомыми.
Выписал 30 незнакомых слов, нашел в словаре выписал транскрипцию, начитал без акцента на диктофон. Прослушал на досуге (на кухне или в дороге...) 20 раз. И все слова хочешь не хочешь запомнились без усилий.

Прочитал тот же любимый стих из Бхагават-гиты с комментарием на английском уже осознанно и хорошо понимая смысл и перевод.

Цель - чтение книг, была достигнута сразу. Совместились: цель, средство, систематическое применение, что важно.

Если требуется довести до профессионализма то есть и другие способы конечно. Но и таким простеньким способом можно многого достичь.
Тем более в ISKCON в России все благоприятно для английского и лекции и поездки в дхаму. Многие   словесные обороты можно потихоньку запоминать из лекций с переводом.

До этого годами думая о том: что хорошо бы мне знать английский . Переводил этикетки благовоний, журнальные статьи и статьи о природе. Но через год всё забывалось как некая бессмыслица, отсутствие систематической практики и применения английского.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо за ваш опыт, попробую!

----------


## Антон Медведев

> Спасибо за ваш опыт, попробую!


И ещё я забыл сказать (на тему изучения языков можно говорить много, поэтому невозможно рассказать обо всём сразу). 

Есть метод чтения по Франклу - http://www.franklang.ru/

Этот метод очень многие сейчас используют. Для начинающих и особенно для тех, кто *ориентируется именно на чтение* - это лучшее, что существует. 

Обычный текст, адаптированный по методу Франкла представляет собой английский текст, который тут же переводится на русский. 

Вот их библиотека, там в основном английская классика, фрагменты скачиваются в pdf-формате - http://www.franklang.ru/index.php/en...12-30-19-17-34

Этих фрагментов достаточно, поэтому я не рекомендую покупать их книги целиком, только потратите деньги. 

И ещё, существует старейший сайт, на котором собраны почти все учебники английского, аудиокурсы и т.п. - http://uz-translations.net/

Там очень хорошая подборка журналов Hot English c MP3-файлами, которые ориентированы на современный английский. 

Hot English, кстати, нашёлся на rutracker (c uz-translations не всегда удобно качать всё по одному файлу) - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3061180

----------


## Arthur

Мой ответ одному товарищу. Может кому сгодится. 

В первую очередь очень советую книгу

Васильевой
«ENGLISH-Память: уникальная техника запоминания 2000 слов за неделю»

Вроде бы ещё есть
«ENGLISH-Память: уникальная техника запоминания 8000 слов за 1 месяц» (2 тома)

Но мне её найти так и не удалось.

В крайнем случай подойдёт
«Секреты полиглота: как без труда запомнить 5 языков»
Её найти намного проще. Но там только 500 английских слов.

Лучше всего купить именно на 2000. Её я рекомендую и рекомендую настоятельно.

Конечно, за неделю 2000 слов ты вряд ли выучишь. Это Маркетинг. Но за месяц вполне.
там довольно нестандартный способ запоминания предлагается. Поначалу метод многим кажется сложным и глупым, но ОН РАБОТАЕТ. Проверил на себе и на множестве других людей. Главное внимательно прочитать все советы, рекомендации и в точности следовать инстркукциям, даже если кажется что всё это галиматья.

С помощью подобных методов, выучивать (именно выучивать, а не просто бессмысленно зазубривать и потом благополучно забывать) новые слова можно сотнями ежедневно. Единственно необходимо
делать это регулярно
регулярно их повторять
и регулярно ими пользоваться.

Конечно, необходимо слова повторять, можно даже вести журнал, когда какие разделы выучил, когда какие повторил. Ну и разумеется как можно больше языком пользоваться, читать книги, смотреть кино, общаться.

По поводу книг. На начальном этапе лучше всего читать по методу Франка. Для начинающих это просто находка! Это целая серия. http://franklang.ru/ с официального сайта даже можно скачать бесплатно некоторые, можно попробовать и другие поискать в сети которых на сайте бесплатно нету, но бумажные на мой взгляд лучше.

В первую очередь из-за простоты порекомендовал бы
Винни-пух
Волшебник страны Оз
Алиса в стране чудес и в зазеркалье

Там весь смысл что вы читаете английский неадаптированный живой текст, но в словарь лезть не нужно, ибо он для каждого отрезка текста на этой же странице. Время экономит очень сильно. И усваиваешь новые слова и грамматические конструкции подспутно, просто развлекаясь чтением, т.е. специально даже ничего учить не требуется.

По поводу кино.
Очень советую учебный сериал Extra. Он есть на разных языках. Нас интересует английский, в сети можно найти без проблем. Как я бы советовал смотреть его и любое другое кино. Сначала смотришь сразу с двумя субтитрами - английскими и русскими, например km player позволяет это делать. Постоянно останавливай, пытайся услышать каждую реплику, если не уловил, прослушвай пока не услышишь, повторяй за героями. После просмотра серии, если хватает терпения, выписываешь слова и фразы, новые и/или интересные, заучиваешь. Можно смотреть по несколько раз - с обоими субтитрами, только с английскими, без субтитров.

После Extra можно уже смотреть Friends и Joey. Лично я заговорил именно посмотрев 10 сезонов друзей.

Конечно, нужно учить грамматику, но ей я бы уделял пока меньшее внимание. Подойдёт любая грамматика НА РУССКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ с упражнениями и ответами. Потом конечно лучше переходить на англоязычныую грамматику - лучшее и проверенное это Essential Grammar in Use автор Raymond Murphy (красный, для начинающих) и English Grammar in Use того же автора (синий, для среднего уровня)

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Имхо, нужно изучать языки просто ради них самих, без расчета на результат. Не надо искать как "легче", надо влюбиться в занятие. Я был в такой же ситуации, как Kasturika d.d. - ни бе ни ме, после 15 лет учения языка в уч. заведениях  :smilies:  Искал хобби и нашел - английский учил просто потому что нравилось это делать, сам процесс захватывал. Начал понимать связь между нашими языками, находить тайные сходства и т.д. - все это очень интересным кажется  :smilies:  спустя несколько лет дошел и до французского, испанского и чешского - и с каждым днем сие хобби только увлекательнее становится.

В общем, не стоит учить язык ради возможности чтения книг или чтобы с кем-то поговорить. Если увлечетесь грамматикой - можете считать, что есть прогресс в развитии как человека. Сами вспомните Патанджали с его грамматикой или японцев-китайцев, которые занимаются каллиграфией ради самой каллиграфии. Они нарисуют иероглиф и смотрят на него полчаса, какой он красивый. Надо так же и нам  :smilies:  побочный эффект в виде чтения и общения на иностранном языке - пусть будет, так уж и быть)

Если конкретно по теме: учить начал с Headway - прямо с самого начала beginner, чего и вам советую - курс пройдете очень быстро, зато вспомните старое и увидите новое (не знаю, можно ли тут давать ссылки, но в общем - http://www.alexsoft.ru/ тут найдете всё при желании). 
Читать научитесь, а как вспомогательное средство - метод Ильи Франка, как уже выше писали - после его книг будете свободно читать и все понимать. Но грамматика обязательна  :smilies: 
С разговором сложнее - даже если снимете барьер разговорами с русскими людьми на английском - за границей в ступор впадете, особенно перед англичанами и американцами  :smilies:  у меня так было. Невероятно сильно в снятии барьера может помочь сайт http://www.interpals.net/ - правда, девушкам там сложно (арабы набигают и начинают грабить их  :smilies: ), но если найдете для переписки сколько-нибудь народа - резко владение языком пойдет вверх! Плюс вы увидите, что нейтивы тоже совершают огромные ошибки в речи, говорят не как в учебниках и вообще все куда проще, чем кажется.

Удачи вам!

----------


## Александр Палиенко

язык это в первую очередь слова, потом граматика--вот Вам весь рецепт.
но не каждый способен сие осилить, не каждый.
просто пролистав книгу или просмотрев видео, ничего не добъётесь, если нет к этому склонности, то лучше пользоваться раговорником, иначе чем больше Вы будете себя заставлять учить, то что не Ваше, тем больше будет антипатии к предмету.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Мне проблема вообще не понятна, если есть базовый школьный английский. 
Бхакты... а вот учить английский, когда школьный был немецкий... это та еще пытка.
Год учу, сказать еще что-то могу... но понимать разговорный не удается... что английский что китайский  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Разговорный - просто слушайте лекции англоязычных Махараджей с переводом.

----------


## Natalia E

> Разговорный - просто слушайте лекции англоязычных Махараджей с переводом.


А когда уже более-менее освоите английский, можно заняться служением - писать транскрибты этих лекций или переводить книги англоязычных махараджей. От этого сплошная польза, и философию лучше поймете (глубже, чем когда просто читаете или слушаете), и английский (причем как раз те слова и выражения, которые часто используются в ИСККОН), и служение выполните. Мне такое служение очень нравится.  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обожаю речь Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами. Он говорит на английском лучше и понятнее, чем дикторы на уроках по английскому.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие вайшнавы, спасибо за ваши ответы и пожелания :vanca calpa: 





> Обожаю речь Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами. Он говорит на английском лучше и понятнее, чем дикторы на уроках по английскому


Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, где можно скачать лекции Махараджа (без перевода) хорошего качества?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, где можно скачать лекции Махараджа (без перевода) хорошего качества?


http://www.caitanya.org/wordpress/?cat=4

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> http://www.caitanya.org/wordpress/?cat=4


Спасибо, Прабху!

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

Какая увлекательная тема! Опоздал, наверное, но всё же отпишусь.
Для начала немного политики. Куда же без неё любимой?
По моему нескромному мнению Гуру Махарадж за нас вовсе не стыдится, потому что Шрила Прабхупада тоже не ожидал от своих учеников владения его родным бенгали. Напротив, Шрила Прабхупада старался донести сознание Кришны до американцев на родном для них английском языке. Примеряя этот подход к последователям Шрилы Прабхупады, вполне обоснованно рассчитывать на то, что и Гуру Махарадж будет осваивать язык той страны, где он в основном проповедует. Так Джаяпатака Свами освоил бенгали и испанский, Бхакти-Бхушана Свами не требует от своих латиноамериканских учеников знания его родного немецкого, а вместо этого общается с ними на испанском. Прабхавишну Свами в своё время посвятил много времени изучению русского и даже давал на нём лекции. Подобных примеров не так уж и мало.
Не нужно стыдиться и за русских преданных в Маяпуре. Они, вместо того чтобы изучать английский, занимались служением и распространили много-много книг, прасада и сознания Кришны, поэтому у нас самая многочисленная, после индийской, разумеется, ятра в мире, и я считаю (вот нахал), что организаторы маяпурских фестивалей поступают правильно, обеспечивая отдельный перевод особо для русскоязычных преданных, и вообще ведя языковую политику наибольшего благоприятствования, насколько это возможно, выделяя русскоговорящих преданных из общего числа иностранных гостей святой дхамы. Мы это заслужили. Нет ничего худого в том, что русский язык приобретает всё большее значение в нашем обществе. Это его (общество) обогащает, в конце концов. И не забывайте, Кришна – русский Бог!  :victory: 
Учитывая всё это мне непонятны высказывания уважаемого мной Враджендры-Кумара Прабху, называющего пожилых российских матаджи пережитком чего бы то ни было. Может, я просто неправильно понял.
И последнее, называть творчество Достоевского отстоем – это полный отстой. Не было в русской словесности писателя с большим усердием пестовавшего в своих читателях нравственные ценности и взывавшего к их совести.

А теперь, если Матаджи Кастурика ещё не потеряла терпение и не бросила читать моё послание, хочу внести свою лепту в обсуждение поставленного ей вопроса. Нам очень повезло, что духовные учителя нашего общества говорят относительно простым языком, произносят слова довольно чётко, и, как правило, не торопясь, в отличие от дикторов басурманских радиостанций и телеканалов. А посему, не соглашусь с преданным, посоветовавшим слушать бибиси и сиэнэн. Не потому, что это не помогает в освоении английского, а потому, что, не обращаясь к этому способу, можно будет избежать ненужных трат времени и сил, а, возможно, и разочарования в своих способностях, могущего повлечь отказ от намерения освоить английский в объёме, необходимом для чтения книг Шрилы Прбхупады. Не стоит этого делать и потому, что язык новостей по своему словнику сильно разнится с языком священных писаний. Вы будете учить не те слова. Вместо важнейших «living entity» («живое существо») или «material attachements» («материальные привязанности»), Вы познакомить с абсолютно бессмысленными словами вроде «retaliation», «ballistic missiles», «stock exchange», ну и, конечно же, «breaking news». То есть, эти слова бессмысленны не сами по себе, а в контексте поставленной Вами перед собой цели. В связи с этим, разумнее и приятнее упражнять своё ухо на лекциях духовных учителей, как уже здесь советовали.
Вам уже дали много советов, и каждый из них будет хорош для кого-то. Вы их просто перепробуйте все и посмотрите, что Вам больше всего подходит. Из своего опыта изучения иностранных языков я могу сказать, что лично мне очень помогает в развитии речевых навыков, если я просто произношу себе под нос на иностранном языке какие-либо выражения, которые приходят мне в голову. Даже самые незамысловатые, вроде «Что-то холодновато сегодня, для апреля-то.» Вы быстро убедитесь, что далеко не все незамысловатые предложения Вы можете сказать по-английски. Не унывайте! Сделайте заметку в блокноте о том, какие именно части высказывания вызвали у Вас затруднения, и попытайтесь в свободное время разобраться в них и составить-таки полное предложение. Это намного увлекательнее, чем делать готовые упражнения из учебника. Во-первых, потому, что Вы знаете, что это высказывание – из живого языка (ведь оно пришло Вам в голову), а значит оно полезно и, скорее всего, рано или поздно понадобиться Вам снова. Во-вторых, имеет место элемент неожиданности («Вот новый поворот. Что он нам несёт? Пропасть или взлёт?») и даже таинственности, поскольку Вы не знаете наперёд, какие ещё выражения живого языка родятся в Вашей голове. Стало быть скучать придётся меньше, чем разбирая придуманные кем-то за нас фразы учебника.
Буду рад, если Вам поможет этот подход.
Удачи!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Прабху, за добрые советы и пожелания!

(А не знать английский всё же стыдно, т.к. он является интернациональным языком и (особенно) важен для преданных-ванапрастх (путешествующих).

Харе Кришна :smilies:

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> Спасибо, Прабху, за добрые советы и пожелания!
> 
> (А не знать английский всё же стыдно, т.к. он является интернациональным языком и (особенно) важен для преданных-ванапрастх (путешествующих).
> 
> Харе Кришна


Ну, это всё-таки не стыд, наверное, а просто неудобство. Постыдного-то, в том смысле, что человек должен испытывать чувство вины, в незнании английского ничего нет. В самостоятельных поездках по Индии это может быть непрактично, неудобно, даже обременительно, но каяться здесь не в чем. Вы извините, что я такой занудливый. Я просто языковед по профессии и подвержен профессиональному заболеванию – придираться к словам.
Но английский знать однозначно полезно, и Вы его освоите, если приложите усилия. Вам уже столько преданных дали благословения. Дерзайте!

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

> А когда уже более-менее освоите английский, можно заняться служением - писать транскрибты этих лекций или переводить книги англоязычных махараджей. От этого сплошная польза, и философию лучше поймете (глубже, чем когда просто читаете или слушаете), и английский (причем как раз те слова и выражения, которые часто используются в ИСККОН), и служение выполните. Мне такое служение очень нравится.


Более-менее? Лучше более, чем менее. Мой духовный учитель за голову хватался, когда начал просматривать, что русскоязычные преданные транскрибировали. Очень много ошибок, поверьте. Если никто не проверит и не найдет, все это "благополучно" пойдет в перевод. Порой попадаются настоящие перлы. Так что тут однозначно "более" :smilies:

----------

